# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Si mund të shtohet volumi i spermës tek meshkujt?

## suzi_1000

ishoqi im ka nevoj per shtimin e volumit te spermes. Nese din dikush se ne cmenyre mundet ta shton sasin, cka duhet te konsumon cfar lloj ushqimesh do ti ndihmonin ?
Pergjigjet ne shqip ju lutem!!!!!!

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Suzi...ushqime qe ndihmojne jane:  Likurizia,çokollate,dhe kunguj...
Po nuk eshte se e zgjidh problemin me kto,thjesht ndihmojne.Problemin e zgjidh me ilaçe...po deshe emra ilaçesh,thuaj...

----------


## land

> ishoqi im ka nevoj per shtimin e volumit te spermes. Nese din dikush se ne cmenyre mundet ta shton sasin, cka duhet te konsumon cfar lloj ushqimesh do ti ndihmonin ?
> Pergjigjet ne shqip ju lutem!!!!!!


sa me shume cozze e vongole. si i thone shqip?midhje deti me duket.


kshu thuaji burrit tat,vetem se duhet ta perballosh pastaj :Lulja3:

----------


## *Anxhi*

Hall i madh te paska zene! Provo te gjitha llojet e ushqimeve te detit vecanerisht lobster (gafore) dhe midhjet (qe mund t'ia shoqerosh me supe)

----------


## Teliomenos1

midhje, karkaleca deti, arra, mjalte.

----------


## Apollyon

Thuaj te haje cokollate.. edhe fruta deti tip midhje !

----------


## Apollyon

suzi, cokollata i ben mire trust me.

----------


## Dorontina

> ishoqi im ka nevoj per shtimin e volumit te spermes. Nese din dikush se ne cmenyre mundet ta shton sasin, cka duhet te konsumon cfar lloj ushqimesh do ti ndihmonin ?
> Pergjigjet ne shqip ju lutem!!!!!!


vetem duhet nji diagnoz nga Urologu dhe ai dot percakton seksologun dhe hapat per keto ...

----------


## dibrani2006

Cfare peshe ka burri jot?, nese ben me e dite.

Mjalti eshte medikamenti me i mire.

----------


## drague

> ishoqi im ka nevoj per shtimin e volumit te spermes. Nese din dikush se ne cmenyre mundet ta shton sasin, cka duhet te konsumon cfar lloj ushqimesh do ti ndihmonin ?
> Pergjigjet ne shqip ju lutem!!!!!!


Po ishte puna per te mbetur shtatzane nuk ka rendesi sasia e spermes por cilesia.
Varet a jane te shendosha spermatozoidet.

----------


## DI_ANA

Riprodhimi te meshkujt është i varur nga një sistem hormonal, që është specifik vetëm për sistemin e riprodhimit. Në pjesën e sukorteksit mund të prodhohet një sërë hormonesh ku më i rëndësishmi për riprodhimin është gonotropina ose hormonet çliruese të gonotropinës, të cilat ngacmojnë hormonet folikulostimuluese dhe lutinizuese të hipofizës (gjendër e cila prodhon disa hormone dhe ndodhet brenda në tru). Lutemizuesi dhe folikujt ndikojnë në qelizat Leidik për prodhimin e testosteronit si dhe influencojnë tubat seminifer. Tubat seminifer dhe qelizat Leidik ndodhen në teste. Pikërisht çrregullimi i këtij mekanizmi sjell pasoja për dëmtimin e spermatogenezës. Pra, uljen e nivelit, lëvizshmërinë ose formën të spermatozoideve, duke u bërë kështu problem për aftësinë fekondeuse të mashkullit. Ky mekanizëm vepron dhe te femrat për të mbajtur një cikël të rregullt të zhvillimit të vezës.
Mendohet se stresi është një faktor që ndikon në shfaqjen e problemeve të sterilitetit te një mashkull. Si ndikon konkretisht kjo gjendje?
Gjatë praktikës së përditshme është parë se nuk janë të paktat rastet që kur çiftet nuk arrijnë të kenë një fëmijë, t’i nënshtrohen një gjendjeje stresante dhe ta shndërrojnë në një problem psikologjik. Çifti është i stresuar, i preokupuar dhe është parë se kjo gjendje për fat të keq influencon në sistemin hormonal, duke penguar apo frenuar spermatogenezën ose ovulogjenzenës. Përveç kësaj, sigurisht stresi i përditshëm, puna stresante etj., është parë se veprojnë dhe në drejtimin e infertilitetit, sepse stresi ndikon në prodhimin e adrenalinës, e cila vepron në sistemin hormonal.
Sa i përhapur është problemi i sterilitetit?
Kohët e fundit vihet re një shtim i rasteve, pavarësisht se nuk ka statistika të mirëfillta. Gjithsesi është parë se nëse më parë konsiderohej se infertiliteti ishte një problem që kapte 10% të çifteve, ky problem është rritur në 15-20%. Ka disa faktorë që kanë ndikuar në shtimin e këtij problemi. Të tillë janë aktiviteti i hershëm seksual, shtimi i rasteve të aborteve, sëmundjet seksualisht të transmetueshme, mënyra e jetesës, stresi etj. Pra, janë një sërë faktorësh që kanë ndikuar në shtimin e këtij problemi.
Si trajtohet steriliteti te meshkujt?
Trajtimi i meshkujve infertil bëhet duke përcaktuar në radhë të parë shkakun. Vetëm duke përcaktuar një diagnozë të qartë, mund të bëhet trajtimi si duhet i sëmundjes. Përsa i përket mjekimit, ai konsiston kryesisht në atë hormonal dhe bazohet në dhënien e gonotropinës. Stimulimi i spermatozoideve bëhet në bazë të shkallës së spermatogenezës apo aftësive fekonduese që shfaqin në spermogramë. Sigurisht çiftet që kanë probleme të tilla, e kanë të nevojshëm dhe një trajtim psikologjik.
Në pamundësi për të arritur sukses me metodën stimuluese hormonale, mund të përdoret fertilizimi in vitro.  

Analiza

Një nga analizat që bëhet për përcaktimin e aftësisë fekonduese që ka një mashkull është spermograma. Kjo është unifikuar në vitin 1982. Para kësaj date, vende të ndryshme merrnin për bazë kritere të ndryshme. OBSH në këtë vit, mori për bazë një studim që ishte shtrirë në 5 qendra, i cili kishte një përhapje gjeografike të gjerë dhe merrte nën shqyrtim raca të ndryshme. Në bazë të atij studimi u vendosën dhe kriteret se kur një mashkull ka probleme me sterilitetin. Kriteret janë orientuese, të tilla që bazohen në: volumin që duhet të jetë 2-4 ml, numrin e spermatozoideve që duhet të jetë 10 milionë dhe më shumë, në një mililitër, në total duhet të jenë 40 milionë dhe më shumë spermatozoid. Lëvizshmëria, e cila duhet që të jetë me lëvizje progresive te mbi 15% e spermatozoideve dhe forma duhet të jetë ovale në mbi 30 % të tyre.

Aida Malaj

----------


## DI_ANA

I nxehti, i kthen meshkujt ne sterile



Nga mashkulli duhen evituar banjat shume te nxehta, frekuentim i shpeshte i saunave apo pantallonat qe sjellin vape, periudhen qe do lene nje femer shtatzene

Banja te gjata te nxehta dhe ne menyre sa me te shpeshte, frekuentim i tepruar i saunave apo pantallona shume te ngushta, qe shkaktojne vape, te gjitha keto jane faktore te cilet mund te shkaktojne sterilitet te meshkujt. Ne fakt, qe ne lashtesi, mbahet mend zakoni i vjeter i te mos lenit te bashkeshortit qe te bente banja te nxehta ne periudhen e pragut te shtatzenise per femren e tij. Por duket se tradita te tilla sot po rikthehen me me shume rendesi ne vemendjen e shkences boterore, e cila ka vertetuar se temperaturat e larta ndikojne ne uljen e aftesise pjellore te seksi mashkull.

Eshte fakt sipas studiuesve, se spermatozoidet jane shume te ndjeshem lidhur me rritjen e temperaturave. Por edhe se mbinxehja e testikujve te organit gjenital mashkullor, mund te pakesoje cilesine e lengut seksual, i cili sherben per te shkaktuar shtatzenine e femres, me pak fjale, ndikon ne rritjen e sterilitetit te mashkullit. Konkretisht, nje studim i Universitetit te Kalifornise, kohet e fundit e ka vertetuar shkencerisht nje teze te tille. Gjate kerkimeve, rezultatet te cilat jane botuar ne revisten zyrtare te shoqerise Nderkombetare te Urologjise, disa meshkuj jane vene ne prove, duke i lene te bejne banja te nxehta dhe te gjata ne temperatura te larta uji, per nje periudhe shume te gjate. Ne fund te studimit, rezultoi se te gjithe pjesemarresit ne nje kerkim te tille, tregonin shenja te sterilitetit mashkullor. Apo fuqi te vogel vepruese te spermatozoideve. Por, per fat te mire, keto efekte kane treguar se ndryshonin menjehere, nese nisnin frekuentimet e temperaturave me te uleta. Dhe tek ata paciente, ne te cilet nuk u arrit dot qe te rikuperohej aftesia vepruese e lengur spermatozoidik per te lene femren shtatzene, iu rekomandua qe te linin me cdo kusht cigaren. Pasi duhet thene qe duhani, se bashku me alkoolin, jane dy faktoret kryesore te cilet ndikojne ne shtimin dhe forcimin e sterilitetit mashkullor ne pergjithesi.

Nderkaq, sipas Organizates Boterore te Shendetesise, shkaqet e sterilitetit te mashkulli jane infeksionet ose crregullimet e lindura qe cojne ne zvogelimin ose mungesen e spermatozoideve ne ejakulat, levizshmeri te pamjaftueshme te spermatozoideve, ose pakalueshmeri e rrugeve te spermes. Derisa steriliteti te meshkujt para rreth 20 vjeteve ka qene ne rreth 20 per qind te rasteve, sot kjo dukuri eshte ngritur ne rreth 40 per qind te rasteve. Te dhenat me te reja shkencore flasin se numri i spermatozoideve te meshkujt eshte ne renie, ashtu edhe levizshmeria dhe format morfologjike normale te tyre. Shkaku i sakte i renies drastike te fertilitetit te meshkujt ne popullaten e pergjithshme nuk dihet ne teresi. Shkaqet me te shpeshte jane faktoret e demshem te rrethit, ndikimi i menyres se jetes, si dhe veprimi i kushteve te punes.

Shifra

20%, treguesi i sterilitetit te meshkujt 20 vjet me pare

40%, treguesi i sterilitetit te meshkujt ne ditet e sotme

Shkaqet e sterilitetit mashkullor

Mungesa e spermatozoideve ne ejakulat

Levizshmeri e pamjaftueshme e tyre

Pakalueshmeri e rrugeve te spermes

Ndikimi edhe i menyres se jeteses

Veprimi edhe i kushteve te punes

Se fundmi, edhe temperaturat e larta

"Koha Jone"

----------


## DI_ANA

Çfarë do të thotë sterilitet në një çift? 

Me sterilitet kuptohen kushtet me të cilat një çift nuk arrin të bëjë një fëmijë, mbas një viti martese, që kryen marrëdhënie seksuale pa u mbrojtur. Sipas të dhënave thuhet se sot 15-20% e çifteve në fazën e riprodhimit kanë këtë problem. Ky është një numër i konsiderueshëm, në qoftë se kemi parasysh faktin se është në ulje numri i lindjeve, sidomos në vendet e industrializuara. Është e rëndësishme të theksohet se një numër i madh i çifteve që dëshirojnë të kenë një fëmijë dhe që nuk arrijnë t'a realizojnë këtë dëshirë, vjen si pasojë dhe të mentalitetit shumë të rezervuar të çifteve. Mendohet se është shumë më e lehtë të flitet për një sëmundje si: diabeti e hipertensioni, sesa të flitet për sterilitetin e çifteve. Kështu lind pyetja: mund ta konsiderojmë këtë sëmundje? Nëse në realitet e mendojmë si sëmundje, një gjendje fizike e psikike, që të bën të gjendesh larg një gjendjeje mirësie në krahasim me vetveten ose me të tjerët, përgjigjja është po. Mendojmë në fakt se steriliteti është një sëmundje e vërtete edhe se shumë njerëz në mënyrë të padrejtë nuk e konsiderojnë si sëmundje. Kush e ka provuar në shpatullat e veta, nuk mund ta pohojë, që steriliteti është diçka shumë e mirë, por është një shqetësim i dhimbshëm. Atëherë mund të themi se steriliteti është më shumë se një sëmundje e shpirtit me të gjitha shqetësimet e ambicies, trishtimit, depresionit, inatit, vetmisë dhe në të njëjtën kohë të impotencës. Për të gjitha këto që thamë më sipër duhet të luftohet për të fituar, dhe mendojmë se kjo arrihet nga shkenca e cila ka ecur shumë përpara në këtë fushë. Për shembull: steriliteti mashkullor është praktikisht i trajtueshëm dhe teknikat për të trajtuar sterilitetin femëror edhe kur shkaku nuk dihet, janë përmirësuar në mënyrë të ndjeshme. Për këtë është e rëndësishme trajtimi i çifteve nga ana mjekësore, të cilët duhet ët mbështesin dhe të ndihmojnë çiftet që dëshirojnë gjënë më të çmueshme dhe të shtrenjtë, më të bukur dhe më të thjeshtën t ëbotës në tërësi, për të pasur një fëmijë. Sot në botë ekzistojnë metoda moderne për ta përmbushur këtë dëshirë të një çifti për të pasur një fëmijë. Teknikat më të përparuara të riprodhimit artificial janë katër: Teknika e parë dhe më e thjeshta nga të gjitha që aplikohet në periudhën avulatore natyrale, konsiston në futjen në mitër të spermatozoidit më të mirë, me anën e një tubi plastik dhe quhet inseminacion intraureterin. Përdoret në të gjitha raste, në ët cilat shkaku i sterilitetit është i panjohur, ose kur ka një numër të pakët të spermatozoidit në lëngun spermik. Teknika e dytë, është më e ndërlikuar dhe invasive, sepse kryhet me anën e një operacioni të laparoscopisë. Duhet më përpara të merren vezët nga vezoret dhe pastaj bashkë me me spermatozoidet më të mirë vendosen brenda në tubë (GIFT). Bëhet me të njëjtat raste që përdoret edhe inseminacioni brenda në mitër dh rezultatet janë më të mira. Por meqenëse është një teknikë shumë invazive dhe nuk mund ta kontrollosh nëse është kryer fekondimi apo jo, sot mbetet një teknikë pak e përdorshme. Këto dy teknika të fekondimit realizohen në brendësi të trupit të gruas. Teknika e tretë, realizohet me marrjen e vezëve nëpërmjet ekografisë dhe fekondimi bëhet në një aparaturë që quhet "inkubator metaboli" dhe mbas dy ditësh embrionet që janë formuar vendosen në mitrën e gruas (F.I.V.E.T.). Kjo teknikë përdoret në rastet kur tubat e gruas janë të mbyllura. Teknika e katërt, konsiston në futjen e një spermatozoidi në vezë e gruas direkt me anën e një gjilpëre të hollë, dhe kur është formuar embrioni futat në mitrën e gruas (ICSI). Kjo është një teknikë që përdoret në rastet kur ka një deficit të madh të numrit të spermatozoideve. Rezultatet e këtyre teknikave janë shumë të ndryshme, por mesatarisht variojne nga 30-40 % të shtatëzanisë për çdo tentativë me metodat FIVFT ose ICSI. Kjo përqindje varet shumë nga mosha e gruas dhe nga kualiteti i qendrës së specializuar.

* Autori është Drejtori i Qendrës Ndërkombëtare Genesis "GLOB"

----------


## brooklyn2007

Tani me sa di une, me te degjuar kuptohet  :buzeqeshje:  , qumeshti i koncentruar ben goxha mire. Ka disa emra si psh qumesht panda ne shqip ose Concentrated milk. Eshte ai qumeshti qe eshte i trashe shume dhe zakonisht paketohet ne kanoce te vogla. Thone qe po te pihet shpesh shton sasine e spermes tek mashkulli.
Nejse, thjesht mendim popullor ky  :shkelje syri: . Per me teper mire eshte te pyetet eksperti.

----------


## _Mersin_

Mjalte, vaj Ulliri, Dhe vaji i fares se zeze Nigell Sativa per nje jave e merr veten nese perdor dhe arra, bajame etj .

Shkencëtarët sot kanë zbuluar se kokrra e zezë nigella Sativa është shumë e pasur me selen. Mënyra e të ushqyerit tonë dhe e europianëve është e varfër me selen kurse mungesa e tij shkakton probleme shëndetësore. Seleni jo vetëm që është një mineral antioksidativ por luan rol të vecantë në rregullimin e tajtijes së hormonit mashkullor [testosteronit] dhe në krijimin e spermatozoidëve.

http://mjekesia-profetike.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75

----------


## shiu2008

Mjekesia ky lloj vaji mund ta gjejm ne cdo lloj farmacie apo ne farmaci te vecanta (popullore)githashtu ne form fare ?

----------


## Dorontina

> Mjekesia ky lloj vaji mund ta gjejm ne cdo lloj farmacie apo ne farmaci te vecanta (popullore)githashtu ne form fare ?


shum gjera gjinden vetem ne vende arabe....per ate te gjith kan synu arabin dhe te mirat e saj duke i qujt te mbrapambetur

ketu shif qfar bime asht dhe ulja qedel ngakjo  perdoret shum per masazha.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigelle_cultiv%C3%A9e

*prej qe u ban ministrat mbret popullit asgje sikambet.....*

nga maroku vin shum bim si ula e Argan si sapuni i zi me la trupin si kana per flok si Koholi per sy....

argan lis sikur nji pema arre qe ka vojin shum te shtrejt ...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argan

----------


## _Mersin_

> Mjekesia ky lloj vaji mund ta gjejm ne cdo lloj farmacie apo ne farmaci te vecanta (popullore)githashtu ne form fare ?


Ne Tirane tek xhamia e rruges kavajes jane disa dyqane mbas xhamise majtas kur shkon nga rruga e Kavajes tek rruga muslim Shyri ose shiko tek libraria afer xhamise se Etem Beut.

----------


## shiu2008

Rrofsh (Mjekesia).Kete tip vaji e kam degjuar nepermjet ish dy kolegeve te mi ne pun qe po bisedonin per punen e flokeve, njeri ishte cifut me origjin qe shkonte shpesh ne vendin e tij,po per ate koh si kushtova shum vemendje se floket i kisha mir tani sikur po me trembin pak dhe mu kujtua ky tip vaji kur e lexova nga ti.Un jetoj ne USA po do ta porosis te ma sjellin.

----------


## _Mersin_

Mos u lodh se ky vaj eshte i shperndare tashme ne gjithe boten.Kerko ne internet me emrin Nigella Sativa dhe ka kompani amerikane qe e bejne.

----------

